# I have gift cards for Disney that I keep forgetting to take with me....



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Can I use those cards to pay part of my MF's?


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 30, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Can I use those cards to pay part of my MF's?



pretty sure you can.  just call member accounting.


----------



## presley (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, you can.  You can even prepay your dues with the cards if you want to.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 30, 2012)

Presley is right. Many people do this with cards from target with a discount.
I think I will try it this year too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Really?  You can buy gift cards for a discount and use them to pay MF's?  Wow, that would be awesome.  I wish I could pay my Wyndham and Starwood fees with gift cards.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 30, 2012)

I remember seeing postings on the DIS when cards went on sale at Costco.


----------



## LadyBeBop (Aug 30, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Really?  You can buy gift cards for a discount and use them to pay MF's?  Wow, that would be awesome.  I wish I could pay my Wyndham and Starwood fees with gift cards.



Same here (own Wyndham).  But I'm hopefully staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek next year, and I'm buying up discount Disney gift cards to pay for tickets and a few character meals.

With the Target Red Card (a debit card), you get 5% off all purchases (including most gift cards...Disney included).  So $100 card is actually $95.

Depending on what part of the country you live in, some supermarkets have gift card specials.  I know one chain down in Texas have a special...something like buy $100 in gift cards, and get a coupon for $15 off your next shopping trip.  Some were able to use the coupon to buy more gift cards...in essence, you could end up buying $1,000 in gift cards for $850.

Krogers have fuel points...for every $10 in gift cards bought, you get two cents off a gallon of gas.  That's everyday.  And certain times a year, it's four cents off a gallon.  Since it's back to school time, Krogers is running it's four cents off per $10 in gift cards.  This runs through the middle of September.  You are allowed to accumulate as many points as you can (although they expire on the last day of the next month).  You are usually limited to $1 off a gallon per fill-up, but, until the end of September, you're allowed $2 off.  

What does it mean?  Right now, buy $500 in Disney gift cards, and you get two dollars off a gallon.  With a large, 30-gallon tank, you're saving $60.  This is one of the few times I wished I didn't trade in my large car (18 gallon tank) for one that only takes 12 gallons.


----------



## slomac (Sep 1, 2012)

how do you get discount disney gift cards?


----------



## presley (Sep 1, 2012)

slomac said:


> how do you get discount disney gift cards?


If you have a Target red card, you save 5% on everything that you buy at Target with the card.  Target sells $50. Disney gift cards.


----------



## wellsronald18 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes you can. I am sure about it.


----------

